# Testing strips - any truth in the rumour about funding



## DaveG1976 (Jan 4, 2017)

The often inaccurate source of rumour 'Facebook' is spreading messages about the cessation of funding for blood glucose strips in the UK.

This is the first which I have heard of anything. Does anyone know of anything brewing within the NHS to do this or is it complete cobblers?

Hopefully the later.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 5, 2017)

I've not heard of anything Dave but they wouldn't save any money - not a penny, would they?

How could they - with every single insulin user having to totally guess insulin doses and hence going hypo all over the motorways of Britain!  All the diabetic pregnant ladies having enormous babies and retinopathy, etc etc etc.  Nah!


----------



## DaveG1976 (Jan 5, 2017)

Jenny, I would hope not but thought that this would be the place to see if anything is going on. 

Ready for a fight if they do. Tried coping on reduced testing many years ago with horrendous BG and HBA1C results!


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 5, 2017)

As the current Prime Minister is a T1 diabetic, I doubt she would give up her NHS freebies., but you can have no doubt that this is the end stage of T2s fight to get testing equipment, when there is no doubt it improves their care and saves money in treatment of complications.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 5, 2017)

After reading your post earlier, when I went on to Facebook it popped on someone's feed, not totally suprised as the person in question is always posting these copy, paste, and post messages, which I think of as chain letters. It did not appear to say where it started from.


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 5, 2017)

Anybody who relies on Facebook for news is as bad as a Daily Mail reader who relies on that for health news.

I have never, and will never open an account on Facebook. It's as leaky as a sieve.


----------



## DaveG1976 (Jan 6, 2017)

Mike, I don't believe or rely on Facebook for news. I posted on here to check if I'd missed something as I hadn't been able to find anything hence in my post the statement about it being an unreliable source of 'news'.

This is appearing everywhere on Facebook from multiple people, I just wish people would check things out before sharing!.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 6, 2017)

DaveG1976 said:


> Mike, I don't believe or rely on Facebook for news. I posted on here to check if I'd missed something as I hadn't been able to find anything hence in my post the statement about it being an unreliable source of 'news'.
> 
> This is appearing everywhere on Facebook from multiple people, I just wish people would check things out before sharing!.


There was another thread on here this morning asking about this again.


----------



## DaveG1976 (Jan 6, 2017)

To be honest I couldn't find this thread when I wanted to come back to it. Maybe someone else couldn't see it either.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 6, 2017)

DaveG1976 said:


> To be honest I couldn't find this thread when I wanted to come back to it. Maybe someone else couldn't see it either.


I sometimes think I am going mad when that happens to me.


----------



## Radders (Jan 6, 2017)

Two of my friends have posted this and I've questioned its source. The version of it I saw talked about the government no longer "subsidising" test strips which is plainly inaccurate to start. 
I pointed out that I'd just picked up my test strips without charge from the chemist and asked where the "news" had come from.


----------



## DaveG1976 (Jan 6, 2017)

Just had another two posts pop up on my feed in the last hour, looks like this one is going to run and run!!


----------



## grovesy (Jan 6, 2017)

I also saw the figure of £70 quoted on one as well. I could not see any reference to where it originated.


----------



## graj0 (Jan 7, 2017)

DaveG1976 said:


> two posts pop up on my feed



Being nosy I tried to find a Facebook message but only found several messages from U.S. organisations wanting to purchase sealed test strips referred to as "your spare test strips". Scarey, people selling test strips for money rather than monitor their BG. Only in the U.S. maybe?, any chance of an FB link?

I know this seems to have happened for non insulin type IIs, I certainly can't get them on prescription, but haven't seen anything "official" or any announcement from a government body.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 7, 2017)

The ones I have seen have the the copy, paste, and post for an hour, which appear for lots of different things, which I think of chain letters.


----------



## New-journey (Jan 7, 2017)

I saw them too, one was from a dad of a diabetic son in Belfast, wanted to reply once I knew the facts. I thought it was just facebook nonsense. I always check my facts from facebook news but seems many people don't.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 7, 2017)

New-journey said:


> I saw them too, one was from a dad of a diabetic son in Belfast, wanted to reply once I knew the facts. I thought it was just facebook nonsense. I always check my facts from facebook news but seems many people don't.


I am suprised at the number of people who just copy , paste, and post these posts like sheep. I am suprised I still have some friends as some of these so called posts say they are only keeping the friends that copy, paste, and post.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Jan 7, 2017)

https://www.ndss.com.au/news/15364?type=articles

Is it this you're seeing online? If so, it's relating to Australia, not the UK and only for type 2 diabetics not using insulin.


----------



## KookyCat (Jan 7, 2017)

The Facebook news feed is about Australia, it's not at all obvious hence the confusion but the aussies were considering removing funding for test strips (well it's a subsidy scheme similar to our prescription charges I suppose).  There's a link to what actually happened below if anyone is interested.  They've removed the automatic right to subsidy for T2 patients who don't use insulin, although they've retained the subsidy if a doctor or nurse thinks it's relevant and useful, and retained the complete subsidy for the first six months.

http://www.health.gov.au/internet/main/publishing.nsf/content/ndss-blood-glucose-test-strips


----------



## KookyCat (Jan 7, 2017)

Rosiecarmel said:


> https://www.ndss.com.au/news/15364?type=articles
> 
> Is it this you're seeing online? If so, it's relating to Australia, not the UK and only for type 2 diabetics not using insulin.



Oh snap Rosie great minds eh!


----------



## Amigo (Jan 7, 2017)

They completely miss the point that many type 2's may avoid insulin by maintaining good control through monitoring. Obviously not all but let's give people a chance. It's too easy to slip into an out of sight, out of mind mentality.
I'm fortunate enough to receive testing strips but can forsee a blanket ban in the near future.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 7, 2017)

Rosiecarmel said:


> https://www.ndss.com.au/news/15364?type=articles
> 
> Is it this you're seeing online? If so, it's relating to Australia, not the UK and only for type 2 diabetics not using insulin.





KookyCat said:


> Oh snap Rosie great minds eh!


The bit I saw it did not mention Australia or Type 2. Though it most probably has been where it started from. I did look on the post for a link but there was not one. The post says just repost for an hour.


----------



## Radders (Jan 7, 2017)

Thank you for clearing that up, I have already shared that link with the friends who posted the erroneous article. Annoying as one of them is a midwife so others will take note of what she posts.


----------



## Katieb (Jan 7, 2017)

I wouldn't mind betting that they tighten up in th UK at some point and stop prescribing for Type 2s who are non insulin dependent. There does seem to be a blame culture regarding Type 2 diabetes. One only has to look at the amount of press coverage regarding lifestyle/Type 2 to see. So although a lot of Trusts won't prescribe strips for us Type 2s, I bet none will in the foreseeable future. I can't see the rules changing for Type 1s though. Katie


----------



## trophywench (Jan 7, 2017)

Prescription drugs and things like strips aren't free under Oz Medicare unless you really are on your beam uppers anyway.  There is a co-pay system the same as in most of the EU. 

Well although Alan Shanley wrote his article 'Testing on a budget' in 2007 mainly for us when he heard that so many T2 folk in the UK were having difficulty getting strips prescribed  - perhaps he'll republicise it now - for home use!

http://loraldiabetes.blogspot.co.uk/2007/04/teting-on-budget.html


----------



## DaveG1976 (Jan 7, 2017)

This is the message which I have seen, the costs are quoted in £ so if the meaning is regarding Australia then it has been adapted for a UK sharing:

_I would like to highlight the government removing the subsidy for blood test strips. Diabetics need very frequent blood testing 5+ times a day. The cost of strips is £70.00 outcome reduced blood glucose testing and more hospital admissions from hyper or hypo glycemic Diabetes . . . I am asking if everyone could put this as their status for 1 hour. I'm pretty sure I know the ones that will. Think of someone you know or love who has or has had diabetes. My hope is that in 2017 a cure will be found. Will you post it for 1 hour? To honor those who have fought or are fighting diabetes.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Hope to see it as your
status. Copy and paste, don't share_

Then someone has linked the following which is definitely referring to Australia and USA:
http://www.snopes.com/government-eliminating-test-strip-subsidy-for-diabetics/


----------



## Radders (Jan 7, 2017)

DaveG1976 said:


> This is the message which I have seen, the costs are quoted in £ so if the meaning is regarding Australia then it has been adapted for a UK sharing:
> 
> _I would like to highlight the government removing the subsidy for blood test strips. Diabetics need very frequent blood testing 5+ times a day. The cost of strips is £70.00 outcome reduced blood glucose testing and more hospital admissions from hyper or hypo glycemic Diabetes . . . I am asking if everyone could put this as their status for 1 hour. I'm pretty sure I know the ones that will. Think of someone you know or love who has or has had diabetes. My hope is that in 2017 a cure will be found. Will you post it for 1 hour? To honor those who have fought or are fighting diabetes.
> 
> ...


That's the one I saw too. That phrase: "I'm pretty sure I know the ones who will" always gets my back up to start with and means I wouldn't share even if it wasn't totally inaccurate.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 7, 2017)

Radders said:


> That's the one I saw too. That phrase: "I'm pretty sure I know the ones who will" always gets my back up to start with and means I wouldn't share even if it wasn't totally inaccurate.


Same here.


----------



## DaveG1976 (Jan 7, 2017)

Radders said:


> That's the one I saw too. That phrase: "I'm pretty sure I know the ones who will" always gets my back up to start with and means I wouldn't share even if it wasn't totally inaccurate.



That's why I never share them, but when it's something like this I want to check out and see if there is even an ounce of murmurs that something might be going on in the background. Pretty convinced with the replies, not only on here but other places too that there isn't for the UK any truth in it.


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 7, 2017)

Isn't the time to discuss this when and if  it is actually announced in the UK? There would be plenty of time to squish it as an idea. It's a bit daft worriting about something that doesn't exist. 

But beware - your government will be looking at this as an idea to save money, if one of the colonies flags it up as doable.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 7, 2017)

Nobody in the UK should ever HONOR anyone or anything or be asked to do so.  Even if there was no other mention of the thing anywhere - you'd still always know it came from elsewhere in the world!


----------



## KookyCat (Jan 8, 2017)

Well if you look at what the Australians are doing I think it's a better deal than most type 2 folk get here already.  Keeping in mind that I'm pro testing for all people with diabetes so my preference would always be that, the Australian model might actually be more useful than the one we operate here.  The CCG I am in refuses all funding for test strips for those with type 2 not on blood sugar lowering medication or insulin.  No doctor will prescribe them at all, and because of this they say "you don't need to test", not testing would be helpful but you'll have to self fund, not if you want to test these are the benefits and this is what you do with the information, nope just a blanket you don't need to test.  Lots of people will take what a doctor says as gospel and believe that's the truth, when in actual fact that assumption is based on flimsy evidence and a refusal to acknowledge that it might be helpful because they're looking for things they can legitimately refuse to fund.  The scheme in Australia provides a subsidy for the first six months after diagnosis making the strips more affordable and acknowledges the value of initial testing, and allows the health care professionals to make the decision about continuing support rather than the bean counters, which is as it should be in my humble opinion.  I might sound a bit angry, it's because I am, my Dad died from a complication of type 2 and I wholeheartedly believe that had his test strips not been removed he would have had many extra years with us.  It was actually more complex than just testing in honesty, he felt he was in control and knew what to do when he had the testing equipment, so if his blood sugar was high he went out for a walk, or reduced the carbs a bit.  He had the information and felt like he had some impact on the outcome.  When they took them away he lost that, it took a while but he became quite fatalistic, he didn't pick up high blood sugar (I feel it but he never did) and couldn't test and his hba1c crept up.  Never astronomical I hasten to add, but then it doesn't need to be for autonomic nerve damage to occur, the medical response was that diabetes is a progressive condition, so a creeping hba1c was normal and he'd eventually need insulin unless he followed their advice of no sugar and exercise (he already had a low carb diet and exercised daily).  Their approach was disempowering and made him feel like he had no control over an inevitable progression.  That's not healthcare.  At least the Australian model acknowledges the benefit, and a similar scheme of subsidies here might be the answer, if it's not strictly medically necessary to provide strips why not allow access to subsidised strips and acknowledge the fact that empowering people to manage and take control has more benefits than a simple ROI or cost benefit analysis can provide.  If this post is unusually angry I apologise, it was my Dad's birthday yesterday so there's a raw nerve quite near the surface.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jan 8, 2017)

Amigo said:


> They completely miss the point that many type 2's may avoid insulin by maintaining good control through monitoring. Obviously not all but let's give people a chance. It's too easy to slip into an out of sight, out of mind mentality.
> I'm fortunate enough to receive testing strips but can forsee a blanket ban in the near future.


Good point Amigo...at initial diagnosis no idea how to manage my diabetes...no idea how testing was beneficial...now I test regularly...nothing from GP...all self funding...at the moment maintaining reasonable control (aiming to do better)...lowering those BG levels slowly...false economy to advise non-insulin Type 2's not to test...I believe its the only way for me to continue learning how I can manage my diabetes long term...providing of course I can afford the cost of testing strips and lancets.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jan 8, 2017)

KookyCat said:


> Well if you look at what the Australians are doing I think it's a better deal than most type 2 folk get here already.  Keeping in mind that I'm pro testing for all people with diabetes so my preference would always be that, the Australian model might actually be more useful than the one we operate here.  The CCG I am in refuses all funding for test strips for those with type 2 not on blood sugar lowering medication or insulin.  No doctor will prescribe them at all, and because of this they say "you don't need to test", not testing would be helpful but you'll have to self fund, not if you want to test these are the benefits and this is what you do with the information, nope just a blanket you don't need to test.  Lots of people will take what a doctor says as gospel and believe that's the truth, when in actual fact that assumption is based on flimsy evidence and a refusal to acknowledge that it might be helpful because they're looking for things they can legitimately refuse to fund.  The scheme in Australia provides a subsidy for the first six months after diagnosis making the strips more affordable and acknowledges the value of initial testing, and allows the health care professionals to make the decision about continuing support rather than the bean counters, which is as it should be in my humble opinion.  I might sound a bit angry, it's because I am, my Dad died from a complication of type 2 and I wholeheartedly believe that had his test strips not been removed he would have had many extra years with us.  It was actually more complex than just testing in honesty, he felt he was in control and knew what to do when he had the testing equipment, so if his blood sugar was high he went out for a walk, or reduced the carbs a bit.  He had the information and felt like he had some impact on the outcome.  When they took them away he lost that, it took a while but he became quite fatalistic, he didn't pick up high blood sugar (I feel it but he never did) and couldn't test and his hba1c crept up.  Never astronomical I hasten to add, but then it doesn't need to be for autonomic nerve damage to occur, the medical response was that diabetes is a progressive condition, so a creeping hba1c was normal and he'd eventually need insulin unless he followed their advice of no sugar and exercise (he already had a low carb diet and exercised daily).  Their approach was disempowering and made him feel like he had no control over an inevitable progression.  That's not healthcare.  At least the Australian model acknowledges the benefit, and a similar scheme of subsidies here might be the answer, if it's not strictly medically necessary to provide strips why not allow access to subsidised strips and acknowledge the fact that empowering people to manage and take control has more benefits than a simple ROI or cost benefit analysis can provide.  If this post is unusually angry I apologise, it was my Dad's birthday yesterday so there's a raw nerve quite near the surface.


Saddened me to read this Kookycat...agree with you wholeheartedly...Iike your dad I feel I have some impact/control on the outcome of my diabetes while I am testing...such a valuable resource for me...and how disappointing most of the health care professionals advise not to test...I believe it's all due to cost...in those circumstances you are entitled to be angry...I self fund my own strips...lancets...and a spare meter...I have to...essential equipment for me.


----------



## Radders (Jan 8, 2017)

KookyCat said:


> Well if you look at what the Australians are doing I think it's a better deal than most type 2 folk get here already.  Keeping in mind that I'm pro testing for all people with diabetes so my preference would always be that, the Australian model might actually be more useful than the one we operate here.  The CCG I am in refuses all funding for test strips for those with type 2 not on blood sugar lowering medication or insulin.  No doctor will prescribe them at all, and because of this they say "you don't need to test", not testing would be helpful but you'll have to self fund, not if you want to test these are the benefits and this is what you do with the information, nope just a blanket you don't need to test.  Lots of people will take what a doctor says as gospel and believe that's the truth, when in actual fact that assumption is based on flimsy evidence and a refusal to acknowledge that it might be helpful because they're looking for things they can legitimately refuse to fund.  The scheme in Australia provides a subsidy for the first six months after diagnosis making the strips more affordable and acknowledges the value of initial testing, and allows the health care professionals to make the decision about continuing support rather than the bean counters, which is as it should be in my humble opinion.  I might sound a bit angry, it's because I am, my Dad died from a complication of type 2 and I wholeheartedly believe that had his test strips not been removed he would have had many extra years with us.  It was actually more complex than just testing in honesty, he felt he was in control and knew what to do when he had the testing equipment, so if his blood sugar was high he went out for a walk, or reduced the carbs a bit.  He had the information and felt like he had some impact on the outcome.  When they took them away he lost that, it took a while but he became quite fatalistic, he didn't pick up high blood sugar (I feel it but he never did) and couldn't test and his hba1c crept up.  Never astronomical I hasten to add, but then it doesn't need to be for autonomic nerve damage to occur, the medical response was that diabetes is a progressive condition, so a creeping hba1c was normal and he'd eventually need insulin unless he followed their advice of no sugar and exercise (he already had a low carb diet and exercised daily).  Their approach was disempowering and made him feel like he had no control over an inevitable progression.  That's not healthcare.  At least the Australian model acknowledges the benefit, and a similar scheme of subsidies here might be the answer, if it's not strictly medically necessary to provide strips why not allow access to subsidised strips and acknowledge the fact that empowering people to manage and take control has more benefits than a simple ROI or cost benefit analysis can provide.  If this post is unusually angry I apologise, it was my Dad's birthday yesterday so there's a raw nerve quite near the surface.


This is so sad and in my opinion should be sent to every GP, healthcare trust, MP and anyone else with any influence in the country.


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 8, 2017)

I agree. Kooky, that is the most touching and eloquent argument I've seen for testing in Type 2. As you say, the fools in charge have managed to convince doctors that testing is unnecessary. To me, that is the most despicable and short sighted decision that NHS England has ever made, and contrary to advice from specialists, and Diabetes UK. 

It's one way of reducing the cost of diabetes in England. Give them all fatal complications.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 8, 2017)

Well that's where you're wrong of course.  Their mistake is in treating the complications - whereas if they really wanted to save money after giving them the fatal complications - they'd just leave em to die.

Could we sue every GP that tells people they don't need to test, for breaching the Hippocratic Oath - 'First - do no harm' ?


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 8, 2017)

grovesy said:


> There was another thread on here this morning asking about this again.





DaveG1976 said:


> To be honest I couldn't find this thread when I wanted to come back to it. Maybe someone else couldn't see it either.





grovesy said:


> I sometimes think I am going mad when that happens to me.


I remember seeing a thread, something about testing (may or may not have been the one the above messages referred to) in my New Posts, but when I tried to open it I got the "You do not have permission to perform this action" message, meaning that it had been moved to the moderator-only forum which all message boards have (so I'm told).


----------



## grovesy (Jan 8, 2017)

I did not look for the other thread but I know I posted to it , as I mentioned this one. Though I have tried looking for threads before and not found.


----------



## FergusC (Jan 8, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> <snip>
> 
> It's one way of reducing the cost of diabetes in England. Give them all fatal complications.


Mikey,
Don't give the Kn0bheads high up ideas, It could be dangerous!


----------



## Vicsetter (Jan 8, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Could we sue every GP that tells people they don't need to test, for breaching the Hippocratic Oath - 'First - do no harm' ?


You could try, but UK GPs don't take the Hippocratic Oath, they follow GMC guidelines.


----------



## FergusC (Jan 8, 2017)

Vicsetter said:


> You could try, but UK GPs don't take the Hippocratic Oath, they follow GMC guidelines.


But some seem to take a hypocritical one!


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 8, 2017)

Absolutely right Vicsetter. I never took any kind of oath. Still abided by it, mind.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 8, 2017)

FergusC said:


> But some seem to take a hypocritical one!



Think that was probably the one I meant, Fergus!


----------

